# What is MEQ?



## Meleemadness

What exactly defines a MEQ army? Is it mechanized, in that the troops are all mounted in transports and all the heavy support are mobile as well (tanks or skimmers)....or are they just heavily armored infantry like Space Marines?


----------



## Underground Heretic

This should probably be in the General 40k category, but MEQ is more of a unit descriptor. Fours on most stats with a 3+ save is the general definition of an MEQ unit. GEQ is generally 3s with a 5+ save.


----------



## lordbloodshed

for orks it just means lots of vehicle


----------



## Someguy

lordbloodshed said:


> for orks it just means lots of vehicle


It doesn't mean anything for orks, other than perhaps "target" or something like that. "Mech" means lots of vehicles.

This forum actually has a glossary feature that tells you the meaning of the various acronyms people use. Mouseover MEQ, DP, DA or whatever, and it will explain it to you.

I'm moving this thread to general 40k. It has nothing much to do with tactics, but then you probably didn't know that if you didn't know what it meant.

Someguy


----------



## darklove

Orks are not MEQ unless you are using a beardy all Nobz list.

EDIT: posted this before I saw Someguy's comments.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

So to sum it up, two different terms here.

MEQ- Marine Equivilent~ T4, 3+ Sv etc.
Mech- A mechaniclised army, think lots of transports.

I know the others have said this, but I thought it all together wouldn't hurt


----------

